#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  Приезды Учителей Сакья

## Svarog

Друзья, хотел бы уточнить по поводу приезда Драгоценного Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче.
Отмена приезда Ринпоче вызвана, к сожалению, нашей финансовой неподготовленностью к такому серьезному событию.
И речь не идет о подношениях, а тупо не смогли найти денег на организационные расходы.
Наверное тот, кто когда-нибудь организовывал приезд Учителей, понимает, что этот проект требует серьезных спонсорских вложений.
Авиа-билеты, проживание, аренда помещений и т.п.
При этом (мое личное мнение) всё это должно быть на уровне, достойном тех драгоценных Учений, которые мы хотим получить.

В связи с этим у меня два объявления.
1. Мы постараемся организовать приезд Ринпоче в следущем году.
Также очень хочется в следующем году организовать приезд Драгоценной Джецун Кушок Ринпоче, если Её здоровье будет хорошим.
2. Если Вы готовы участвовать в спонсорской поддержке этих мероприятий, или у Вас есть мысли, как найти финансирование, пишите, пожалуйста, в личку.
Лучше начать готовиться заранее, чем потом кусать локти  :Smilie: 



PS Тему закрываю для обсуждения. Пишите, пожалуйста в личку.

----------

Pema Sonam (10.06.2011), Артем Тараненко (10.06.2011)

----------

